# My first Goyard - reveal



## starrysky7

I freshly picked her up yesterday in Milan.  She’s bigger than I expected but I am quite tall so overall a good fit for me.








The color looks so dark here, last picture is more accurate


----------



## weubbe

She's gorgeous. Congrats! I love the grey color. Great for summer whites and perfect for darker colors in the fall/winter.


----------



## starrysky7

weubbe said:


> She's gorgeous. Congrats! I love the grey color. Great for summer whites and perfect for darker colors in the fall/winter.



Thanks! Yes, IMO this is a very conservative choice, it's a versatile all season bag. Since I don't have a store nearby and probably will not get another Goyard soon this was my choice. Besides the grey I loved the bright blue but I would have a harder time pairing that with my wardrobe...


----------



## Swanky

Great choice, I LOVE my grey!!


----------



## MrGoyard

Gorgeous! Love the grey Goyardine. 
Congrats!


----------



## crimson05

Excellent choice. I have the same bag. Well loved but still fantastic


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Great choice, love the grey!


----------



## julbull

please show us some mod shots!


----------



## cmigs

Love! You’ll wear a lot for sure!


----------



## starrysky7

julbull said:


> please show us some mod shots!



I will do it soon! I'm also planning on getting an organizer for it, will also update here when I do.


----------



## carlarp8

It is so beautiful


----------



## starrysky7

I have ordered the Cuyana organizer in blush and will show pictures here once it arrives. Big thanks go to @lvmagj for her review and pictures!


----------



## earthygirl

Lovely bag! Enjoy!


----------



## starrysky7

My Cuyana organizer came and it's beautiful and fits perfectly. However it's pretty heavy and that might be a dealbreaker for me. Does anyone have any ideas/recommendations for organizers? To me it looks like the felt ones like samorga are too rectangular und don't fit as well...


----------



## Green with envy

Looks great!


----------



## Lillianlm

starrysky7 said:


> My Cuyana organizer came and it's beautiful and fits perfectly. However it's pretty heavy and that might be a dealbreaker for me. Does anyone have any ideas/recommendations for organizers? To me it looks like the felt ones like samorga are too rectangular und don't fit as well...



What did you decide to do with the Cuyana insert? I’m debating whether to buy one for my new Artois mm.


----------



## Lynzee

starrysky7 said:


> My Cuyana organizer came and it's beautiful and fits perfectly. However it's pretty heavy and that might be a dealbreaker for me. Does anyone have any ideas/recommendations for organizers? To me it looks like the felt ones like samorga are too rectangular und don't fit as well...



I have the Samorga organizer in my Artois MM and am very happy with it.  Gives a little structure but does not change the shape of the bag. Someone pointed out that it does not fit snug inside the bag, but I think that is why I like it so well. I would not like it if there were an obvious outline of the insert or if I couldn’t use the organizer outer pockets. There are pictures in the cuyana insert thread that shows the Samorga fit.


----------



## starrysky7

Lillianlm said:


> What did you decide to do with the Cuyana insert? I’m debating whether to buy one for my new Artois mm.



I still have it but have ordered a felt organizer from Etsy (joyinbag) now. I’m new in the organizer world so really need to figure out what I like lol. Once it’s here I’ll post pictures!


----------



## starrysky7

Lynzee said:


> I have the Samorga organizer in my Artois MM and am very happy with it.  Gives a little structure but does not change the shape of the bag. Someone pointed out that it does not fit snug inside the bag, but I think that is why I like it so well. I would not like it if there were an obvious outline of the insert or if I couldn’t use the organizer outer pockets. There are pictures in the cuyana insert thread that shows the Samorga fit.



Thanks for posting! I have looked at Samorga as well but decided against them because the corners looked so angular. I ordered the joyinbag because the corners look a little more rounded and I liked the color a lot. On the pictures inside the bag it doesn’t look like the corners are an issue though… Very curious about how it will look, will update here. I def overresearched this issue though lol


----------



## Lillianlm

starrysky7 said:


> Thanks for posting! I have looked at Samorga as well but decided against them because the corners looked so angular. I ordered the joyinbag because the corners look a little more rounded and I liked the color a lot. On the pictures inside the bag it doesn’t look like the corners are an issue though… Very curious about how it will look, will update here. I def overresearched this issue though lol



Between the time I posted my initial inquiry and now, I ordered the Cuyana insert, basically because the blush colors just came back into stock and I think I have a FOMO if I wait too long and it sells out again! Anyway, I’ll see what I think when it arrives and I’ll report back. In reality, I plan on using my Artois for traveling mostly (it’s too big for my daily use), so I doubt I’ll be overly particular about the organizer. My smaller organizer (a gift from a friend) works better in some bags than others. Your concerns about the weight of the Cuyana could be an issue for me - we’ll see! Thanks to all for sharing your information.


----------



## starrysky7

I promised mod shots here a long time ago but haven‘t really worn this bag much, thanks COVID… but very happy with the purchase! For reference I am 1.76m or 5‘8


----------



## bethanycrt

starrysky7 said:


> I promised mod shots here a long time ago but haven‘t really worn this bag much, thanks COVID… but very happy with the purchase! For reference I am 1.76m or 5‘8
> 
> View attachment 5299168


Beautiful!


----------



## starrysky7

bethanycrt said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, I think it goes well with my wardrobe and overall look.


----------

